# Führerscheinfreie Angelboote



## Hamwe (20. Mai 2002)

Moin!   Wo kann man an der Ostsee (von Kiel bis Lübeck)günstige Führerscheinfreie Angelboote mieten?
Gruß Hamwe  :z


----------



## hecht24 (20. Mai 2002)

auf fehmarn bei gitties gibts welche.
die inserieren immer bei blinker


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Mai 2002)

Moin moin,

schau mal hier rein:
Artikel 
und hier: Artikel 

Die Führerscheinfreien Boote kosten in diesem Jahr 80 € zzgl. Benzin. Der Bericht von unserer Charterboottour 2002 erscheint erst am 01.06. Ich hoffe das Hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Mai 2002)

Mein lieber Webmaster!
Nachdem ich die Berichte gelesen habe, gerade den zweiten,
kann ich zu der ganzen Geschichte eigentlich nur sagen, was
man dazu sagen muß:
1. Die Story ist eigentlich nicht lustig! Und man kann 
   nicht nur in Norwegen ersaufen!
   Ich habe auf Langeland Idioten gesehen, die sind bei 5
   bis 6 Windstärken auflandig mit Kindern rausgefahren oder
   Süßwasserkapitäne ausm Pott, die mit ihrer 3,8m Jolle
   und 4 PS sofort nach Ankunft rausgefahren sind, obwohl
   es unverantwortlich war.
2. Ich halte nichts von führerscheinfreien Vercharterungen.
   Dabei geht es nicht darum, das man mit dem &quot;Lappen&quot; eine
   größere Motorisierung fahren darf, sondern darum, das
   man gezwungen ist, sich mit den Sicherheitsdingen, 
   Navigation und grundlegenden technischen Dingen zu be-
   schäftigen. Und wer regelmäßig Bootsangeln will, kann 
   sich diese paar Wochenenden mal den Kopf zerbrechen.   
   Es hilft dabei auch nicht, wenn man sagt, in Skandinavien
   fährt jedes Kind ein Motorboot: Die habens aber gelernt!
   Die leben an der See und Vater und Opa habens denen ein-
   gebläut!
3. Ich habe seit 15 Jahren meinen Schein. Die Vercharterer
   die zugelassen haben, dass Ihr bei dem Wetter rausgefah- 
   ren seid, gehören eingesperrt wegen rücksichtsloser 
   Geldgeilheit.
   Selbst wenn die Welle im Moment gerade noch geht, wer 
   sagt denn, das sie so bleibt oder geringer wird? Sie kann
   genausogut stärker werden.!
   Ich finde es daher gut, das z.B. in Dänemark die kleinen
   Boote nur noch bis 1500m Entfernung zum Ufer zugelassen
   werden, die größeren, dann auch mit Sicherheitsinseln usw
   ausgerüstet sein müssen.
   Leider ist es offensichtlich nicht anders in den Griff zu
   bekommen.
Nichts für ungut - aber es wird gerade hier im Board immer
wieder davon geredet, wie vorsichtig man sein sollte und das
kein Fisch diese Risiken rechtfertigt. Wenns aber mal gutge-
gangen ist, nachja den.....


----------



## siegerlaender (20. Mai 2002)

Hallo Hamwe!#h
Bei Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt gibts führerscheinfreie Boote. Preis: 30 Euro plus Sprit
Unbedingt vorher anrufen und reservieren. Ab Windstärke 5 läßt man Euch nicht mehr aufs Wasser.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. Mai 2002)

Moin Dolfin, das Thema hatten wir schon, frag den Seehund 
Es stehen hier nicht die Berichte zur Diskussion, das darfst Du gern in dem Forum vom FFT abhalten. Hamwe wollte Adressen, Telefonnummern etc.


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

Wie geht denn das???

führerscheinfreies Bottfahren im Meer???

Mit Ach und Krach habe ich die Prüfung für den Binnenwasserschein geschaft. E-Motor + Dullen und Puller o.k., aber 10 PS im Meer ??? Ohne Prüfung ???

Wer versichert denn sowas und wer gibt die Schlüssel ohne Kontrolle ???

 ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Mai 2002)

Moin Pottwahl!
10 PS im Meer frei ist auch nicht. 
Bis 5 PS sind frei im Meer aber soweit ich weis doch auch auf demn Binnenwasser?


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Schweriner Meeresangler,

mag sein, dass ich gepennt habe in der Ausbildung.
Aber hat denn die Leistung wirklich was mit der Führerscheinpflichtigkeit zu tun ??? ( Blätter, Blätter...
- in den Lehrbüchern ) oder nicht viel mehr mit der Lokalität.

Oder anders , was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Opel Corsa und einer S-Klasse bei 120 Km/h ???

In der S-Klasse sucht man glaub ich länger.


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2002)

Hi Pottwal,

neenee, Jörg hat schon recht! 5,x PS ist die Grenze zum Führerschein. Egal, ob Binnen- oder Seegewässer. Hast Du nur den Schein für Binnen, musst Du bei Kilometer 0 mit Deinem Kahn kehrt machen. Mit Binnen und See, darfste weiterfahren...


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

judex non calculat,

mir grauts vor Nautik.

Trotzdem danke :c


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2002)

> _Original von Pottwal _
> judex non calculat,



Watt auch immer...  

Gerngeschehen! :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo
ich weiß, das es in Neustadt 2 Vermieter gibt.
Kalle und noch einer direkt am Hafen.

Dann auf Fehmarn: Taro - Charterboot auf dem Campingplatz Miramar.

Großenbrode : Baltic Trollingcenter; ich weiß aber nicht ob die Boote Führerscheinfrei sind.

Heiligenhafen : Baltic Kölln

Ansonsten mal beim Bootsanglerclub (Frerck Petersen) nachfragen.


 :g Grüße Stephan

Ach ja, ich kenne nur Vermieter,die die Sache ernst nehmen.
Ab 5 Windstärken oder waren es 4 hört die Sache auf.
Alle Kleinboote mit denen ich gefahren bin, hatten auch Rettungsmittel an Bord und die meisten Vermieter bestehen darauf, das die Sachen auch benutzt werden.

Aber vor Unvernunft schützt keine Schwimmweste.


----------



## Pottwal (22. Mai 2002)

Recht hat der Stephan

 :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2002)

Führerscheinfreie Boote sollte man eigentlich nur dort benutzen, wo es ein Belly - Boat auch tut, und das meist billiger.

Leider verleitet nämlich ein Motor auch dazu,  schnell mal in etwas weiter entfernte Regionen zu fahren (alldieweil der Fisch ja entweder am gegenüberliegenden Ufer beißt (im Fluß/See)) oder auf dem Meer eben auf der anderen Inselseite.
Braucht man nur Gas zu geben mit dem Motor ist schnell die nötige Vorsicht vergessen.

Wer aber mit Muskelkraft (Belly  - Boat, Seekajak, Ruderboot) in unmittelbarer Ufernähe angelt hat außer dem Preis noch andere Vorteile: Wenn wirklich mal nix beißt geht es recht schnell einfach einen anderen Platz aufzusuchen: Indem man ans Ufer padedelt und mit dem Auto die nächste Stelle bequem anfährt.

Außerdem sind nach meiner Erfahrung sowieso die meisten Fische eher im Flachen anzutreffen.


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
Aus gegebenen Anlass interessiert mich dieses Thema nun auch besonders!!!
Die Adressen/Tel.NR. von Gittis,Taro und Trollingcenter Großenbrode habe ich nun, doch wer hat von den anderen Bootsverleihern noch Tel.Nr.???
Wie ist die Auslastung bei den einzelnen Bootsverleihern?
Wie lange im vorraus muß man buchen?Oder kan man auch spontan  dort hinfahren?
Wie funktioniert das mit dem Sprit muß ich den selber mitbringen?
Wer hat noch Infos???

MFG
Laky


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. September 2011)

*AW: Führerscheinfreie Angelboote*

Gibts denn solche Verleiher auch in der Kieler Förde oder nur in Ostholstein?

|wavey:


----------

